# MHS



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, on my daily check of Petfinder today, a 9 month old male hav came up in NJ. He must be new as I did not see him yesterday. He is at a shelter in NJ. Needless to say, I have already called the shelter. They are still evaluating him and said that they are accepting applications right now and will then call the homes they find best for him. Well, I have crossed the line and filled out and submitted my application. They say local adoptions only. I asked the woman I talked to (I am 2 hours away) and she said to submit it. So, keep your fingers crossed for me and hope that maybe he is a good fit for our family.

Here he is.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9333827


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How exciting, I will keep my fingers crossed that maybe this is the boy for you. How old is Brady now?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was a year old in May. I really think he would love a playmate (after he would get over his jealousy that is).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I am so excited!! That would be wonderful!! If they want a local NJ reference, feel free to use me!! I certainly can attest to how spoiled Brady is!!! Hope you hear soon!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Karen-----there are 2 of them?I saw a second hav in the background of one of the pix?I will keep praying for you!:whoo: How exciting!:whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> Brady was a year old in May. I really think he would love a playmate (after he would get over his jealousy that is).


ound: Reece still isn't over me getting Preston, much less Nigel.ound: I know he would be sad if they were no longer here, but he didn't like the idea in the beginning. But he just has no choice but to get over it.ound: I think getting Nigel just took him over the jealousy edgeound: Reece wants to be a labador like Axlound: He's having a identity crisses.ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting, Karen! I hope it all works out for you.

I love that Frankfort's pictures all have him in the exact same position! LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I realize I have 2 different breeds--but at our house--Vinnie could probably live without Quincy...but Quincy couldn't live without Vinnie.I would hate to see that day.Quincy keeps Vinnie active and playing with his bum leg....they play great together...but will not sleep together.Vinnie draws the line thereound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How exciting! Karen, hope the little furbaby joins your family soon!:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, my fingers are crossed that you can bring a little brother home to Brady!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, I saw the two also, I just figured that the other was already adopted. So what is the story with this guy?? They really dont say much about him, which is unusual, usually they give the history. Maybe that is a good thing - maybe you were able to apply before they put him out to the general public.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Karen, he's PERFECT!!! I'm sending you (and the shelter) postive thoughts that he finds a new Fur-ever home with YOU!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, I hope you heavily emphasized how you already have a Havanese and how important it is to understand the breed and their needs etc, etc, to the point that the people at the shelter can't deny that you ARE the best choice for the puppy and would feel guilty giving him to anyone else  !! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Alexa


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Karen, We are all hoping you are the choosen one. He needs you! You have to wonder what misfortune landed him there. Good Luck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen that would be so exciting! It would be great for Brady to have a playmate and I'm sure it would help keep him busy so you can have a little time to yourself.  I hope that you get him!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley and Monte are crossing their paws for Brady to get a brother.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Seeing the way Brady loves playing with my 3, I would say he would love a full time pal. It would take him a bit of time to adjust, but I think it would be a very good thing.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We just got Jax from a rescue 2 months ago when he was 12 weeks old & we are so glad we did. He & Tripp get along so well. Tripp really needed a playmate & i have noticed a real change in him(for the better). I was worried about jealousy or wether they would all get along(Tripp is a total attention HOG). Jax is a real character and it is soooo neat to see how all 3 may have very similar traits, they are all so very different. You will be so glad you did this!

I was somewhat hesitant to get a rescue(for obvious reasons) but we are very glad we did.

Good luck Karen!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Alexa had some great advice there, Karen. Hopefully, the fact that you already have Brady will be a huge plus. Oh! I am crossing fingers AND toes for ya!!! eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How exciting!  Yes, I think it is a "plus" if you are already a Hav-owner. I think that reassures them that you are well aware of the breed's needs!

I am sending lots of positive vibes your way! I hope this works out and he finds a great new home with the best big brother in the world!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, I am keeping my fingers crossed. frankfurt is just adorable. I love the black on his ears and tail. 2hr drive is local in my book. keep us posted


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh Karen....I'm *so* hoping you get that adorable Hav! Let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. If it is meant to be, it will be. I have been let down a few times before with rescues, so I am trying not to get my hopes up. Besides, I don't really know much about him. The woman I spoke to at the shelter didn't seem to have much information. I sent my application in with a note about how I have a hav and spoil him and he would love to have a brother. So, we will see. Linda yelled at me that I should have sent pictures of Brady and all of his toys and given more of a sales pitch for myself. Maybe if I get inspired tomorrow I will fax them some pictures and a nice note. They will think I am completely insane:biggrin1:. 

I think the second one in the picture is actually a Bichon/yorkie mix. I found him on their website when I saw him in the picture.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen,
We're also keeping our fingers crossed for you. 
Brady would love a brother!

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, maybe we should all send notes to the rescue about how happy Brady is and that you are a wonderful Hav Mom. :biggrin1: I'm hoping for good news for you.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee hopes that Brady can have a brother...I like the name Frankfort only because that is where my family goes on vacation in Mi. Keep us posted. I would definatly send a picture of Brady.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
Hopefully between your personal phone call and your experience with the breed, we will be seeing new pictures soon! What a great person you starting your search at petfinder!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

I'm with you believing if it's meant to be you'll get him, but it doesn't hurt to send positive thoughts in the direction of the decision makers. So add mine to the rest. Fingers crossed. He's a cutie.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ He's so cute! And without a doubt, you'd be the best mommy for him. I sure hope they choose you. Any idea how long it will be before you know their decision?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Good luck Karen!!!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Karen.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, did they give you any indication how soon they make their decision? I would hope that they would at least give you a time frame!! Otherwise I would go nuts waiting.
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They really didn't tell me much at all. I think I will email or call them again today and see if I can find out some more information. I have no idea where he came from or why he was turned in. Something about him just struck me. I will let you all know if I find out any more.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Karen,

How exciting for you! I hope it all works out.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Something about him just struck me.


Karen,
I think I know what that something is: his BIG grin! He's lovely and I sure hope for you and Brady, that it's meant to be!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts exactly! That something is definitely that huge smile he has. He is so cute and the two of those cuties together is almost too much. I will keep my fingers crossed that Brady soon has a new brother.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, they will either think I will be a great mom at the shelter or they will think I am a crazy dog lady. I just sent them a long email telling them that I didn't feel I got to tell them enough about me in their application. So, I told them about me, Brady, our yard, our friends, etc. I also attached pictures of Brady with his toys and playing with some of his hav friends. I also asked them to get back to me with some more information about when they plan to make a decision and if I can come and meet him. I can't tell my DH I have gone this far or he will think I am completely nuts!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is great and they should look at this as an opportunity to place him with someone to truely loves the breed and their animals!! If they dont choose you I would be that the ONLY reason would be your location. But lets hope they come to their senses & just say yes - tonight!!! Wouldnt that be so cool! Then maybe he could come to the playgroup to be socialized and loved by us all too !


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karen, did you send your list of references?--All of us!!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Karen, my fingers are crossed for you. He is adorable in those pictures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, glad you didn't mention the costume party or they might come and take all our dogs away. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, or that she is traveling out here via caravan with Linda and her three, and stopping at the train station for Lina & Kubrick. Yikes!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I hav my fingers crossed for you! He looks like such a happy guy for a lost little guy! He'd make an awesum playmate for Brady!! Good luck!

** I don't think you sound crazy at all! If you're submitting an app., go all the way! You're a great Hav mom and they should see that!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Still crossing our fingers, toes & paws for you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

You are all so great. I suppose it would sound completely nuts to some people telling them that you are traveling 1.5 hours to a hav playdate with a caravan of havanese and picking up more along the way. Funny, I never realized how crazy I was until I said it out loud like that. Oh my. Whatever makes my dog happy! Plus, it is good company with the other crazy hav people!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Karen, that is so exciting. I'm crossing my fingers for you and Brady!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Karen,

I am so excited for you if you are picked! Any word yet? I'll send good vibes your way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Karen, you wouldn't be the only "crazy" one around here! lol I convinced hubby and my daughter to travel 5 hrs. each way to stay overnight at Sammy's previous owners (who we really didn't know well) so we could attend an annual Hav picnic. People were shaking their heads, wondering what on Earth we were doing! lol I didn't care. The best part is, we ALL had a great time and met some amazing people and made new friends. Can't beat that!


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Karen,

Just letting you know that Callie and I are waiting to hear any updates you might hav! "Whatever is meant to be, will be" 
We're sending you positive energy ~ 

All the best,
Lisa


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven't heard anything else. I will keep you all posted. Thanks for all your positive thoughts. Brady and I have talked about it and if it doesn't work out, he says he is happy to be an only child so long as he continues to get spoiled and loved!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen--
ound:You need to tell them to hurry up!We are anxciously waiting on a decision here!There shouldn't be these delays---you ARE the best hav Mom!No decision left-:boink:--give that cute guy to Karen people!!!!ound:


On second thought------better not tell them that---they may not have a good sense of humor!:laugh:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Michele, you are too much.ound: ound: ound: Yes, they might take our dogs away, or they might take US away !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, Brady is a lucky dog, either way! :biggrin1: And if this doesn't work out, it wasn't meant to be, and another wonderful dog will come along. In any case, I am SOO envious that you can even consider it. It's just out of the question at mi casa. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Karen, Brady is a lucky dog, either way! :biggrin1: And if this doesn't work out, it wasn't meant to be, and another wonderful dog will come along. In any case, I am SOO envious that you can even consider it. It's just out of the question at mi casa. :biggrin1:


I second what Amy said!

Wanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Every once in a while I consider it and figure if it happens, we will go with it. If it doesn't, it is okay. I never get my hopes up too high. I am so in love with Brady that he will do just fine if it remains just us. Besides, he always has the poor kitty cats to torture and play with. 

Amy, I love your new picture of biscuit. Such a cute haircut!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Buscuit needs a Butter or Jelly or Jam or someone to RLH with! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Karen, he just got back from the groomer's and looked so clean, so I figured I'd better snap away hoto: . What we're doing is growing out his puppy cut into a full coat (at least that's the goal, if I can manage to keep it up). Already he looks so different I think. Rather dignified. 

By the way, have been meaning to say I ordered the same toy box from Pet Edge that Brady has, and Biscuit loves it. It is so practical, with the zippers & the large size. And is so soft and cozy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amy, I love that toy box! Of course, it is overflowing, but it is great. I used to open up the sides for him to get into it easier, but I haven't done that in a while. I did cut off the loop straps because Brady would drag the whole box across the kitchen floor by them and they made me nervous. I probably wouldn't worry about it now that he is grown, but when he was small I worried he would hurt himself with the straps.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I will keep my fingers cross you get him how exciting


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

If you use us as a ref. then you are a sure win LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I also have that toy box though it is not used as a toy box at all anymore. Kubrick throws all the toys out of it so he can lay down and chew on his flossie. He loves that thing more than his bed!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh that's great that you have it too, Lina. What a darling picture of my favorite little cutie in there!! He has so much personality! Yes, that darn thing looks so comfortable and inviting that _I _would consider sleeping in it (if I were a bit smaller, lol).

Oh Karen, I never even thought about the straps. A little puppy could become entangled. I can't see the straps on Lina's---hopefully you cut them, Lina.

So far Biscuit hasn't moved it---he seems past his furniture moving stage, finally, thank goodness! And he does like it unzipped so far. He gets frustrated when it's closed up. It's a dream, though, I love it. Before we had a hard plastic ugly storage thing.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I actually did remove the straps... Kubrick got his head caught in it once and it scared me so much! He was fine and got out of it himself before I got to him, but he was dragging the box behind him about 6 inches before he got out of it. I cut them off right after that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I saw that box in one of your videos and thought it WAS Kubrick's bed - lol 
Karen - any word yet?? We are all so anxious! I noticed as of last night no change on the petfinder website, did they give you any kind of time frame?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No, no word. They didn't respond to my email. I may try to call them again today.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Karen*

Our fingers and paws are crossed for you and Brady.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen,
that's really not fair, they wouldn't even give you a little call/email to let you know what's going on. We're all waiting with you and still hoping it's meant to be!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> Karen, I also have that toy box though it is not used as a toy box at all anymore. Kubrick throws all the toys out of it so he can lay down and chew on his flossie. He loves that thing more than his bed!


Gosh,Lina---
Kubrick is so cute!:kiss:I just LOVE his coloring!What a handsome hav!That toy box looks like a great comfy spot...I see why he picked it!:dance:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH I must check that one out I have not gotten any new toys for Yoda as of yet but he has enough to fill one of those and I am sure he will use it as his bed too and the puppy will get to use it she needs new toys too. Karen we are keeping our fingers cross for you I hope you get him.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, good, Lina. It never even occurred to me to cut them off because Biscuit is out of the puppy stage. But I will anyway because they're dangerous. I just love Kubrick's coloring---it's like toffee or dark caramel! 

Karen-----gosh, what's the matter with those people that they haven't gotten back to you?! :frusty: They couldn't possibly find a better home. Hopefully you will hear something very soon!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So, I called the shelter today. They did my vet check and looked over the application and the like me. They said he was turned in with the other dog in the picture by a family who couldn't handle caring for 2 puppies. They had children and he is good with kids. They said there was a language barrier with the family that turned him in, so there was not too much information. The woman I spoke to said he has the greatest smile and is always so happy when she comes to see him. There is one issue that concerns me (and especially concerns my husband who is not quite sold on this anyway). She said that he has been submissively urinating. She said he did this when she went in to see him. She said that it is something they can outgrow and you can work on with training. Brady always gives us very enthusiastic greetings when we come home and my husband says that is his favorite part of coming home (yes, greeting the dog, not me). 

As of right now, they are holding him for me. We have an appointment to go and see him on Saturday at 11:00 and are going to bring Brady with us for him to meet him. I am really nervous. I want a friend for Brady but I don't want to get into something that will be a real probem for us. Any advice?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I'm sure that once you and Brady meet the little guy you will know better what to do. Whatever you decide, you should make sure that it is something you can handle and that won't make any of you uncomfortable. I'm sure that submissive urination can be stopped through training and with a slow gain of confidence through positive reinforcement.

Good luck on Saturday and keep us updated!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't stress out too much until you get there and interact with him. I think it's one of those things where you'll just know if it's the right dog for your family or not when you seem him. 

The first time we took Marley to puppy class he submissively peed because all those other dogs and in particular the little, quite yipity Maltipoo totally overwhelmed him. That was the one and only time I've seen him do this and he's usually not like that at all. The environment just totally freaked him out. Now he loves going and makes playful advances towards all dogs (including the Leonbergers that are like Budweiser horses compared to his size...)

The circumstance at the shelter would be stressful for any dog, and I think a lot of dogs aren't quite themselves at those places in the first place. Hopefully the'll have a quiet area where you can get away from all the other dogs for a while and just have you guys interact with Brady and him. 

can't wait to hear how it's going to go!
Alexa


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

I am glad you are going to get to go see the puppy? What happened to the other puppy that was brought in with this one?

Here is a couple on links on submissive urination that I ran across.

http://www.perfectpaws.com/subr.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1551&articleid=169

Both articles seem encouraging that the puppy can and will outgrow the problem.

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, yeah! you get to go meet franfurter. I agree, you will know when you meet him. I have a hav-in-law who submissively urinates (although she is a dominant little bitch - said with the utmost affection) it is not pleasant. When we house sat her in our house which is pretty calm (before we had our dogs) she didn't do it at all. But in her house where there is a lot going on she does it a lot. I would go on-line and look up what you do to train dogs out of that? I believe I read that you have to make greetings pretty low key. And that may not work for your husband and Brady. But I agree with Alexa, the shelter could just have him stressed out. good luck. keep us posted


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Alexa's comment is right on...dogs in shelters are rarely at their best. It's a scary and noisy environment. It's like doggie jail for heaven's sake! 

I'm sure once you and Brady meet him, you'll get a feel for whether he'd be a good addition to your home. 

Don't be too discouraged by the submissive urination. Pepper is about 16-months old and he trickles a little when he gets REALLY excited, but it's not much and it doesn't happen often.

We've got our fingers crossed for you guys!

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My lab/husky did the submissive urination thing sometimes. Only with certain people and not all the time. My manicurist has a Dachsie that does it every time she sees me. I wish you good luck on your visit.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> So, I called the shelter today. They did my vet check and looked over the application and the like me. They said he was turned in with the other dog in the picture by a family who couldn't handle caring for 2 puppies. They had children and he is good with kids. They said there was a language barrier with the family that turned him in, so there was not too much information. The woman I spoke to said he has the greatest smile and is always so happy when she comes to see him. There is one issue that concerns me (and especially concerns my husband who is not quite sold on this anyway). She said that he has been submissively urinating. She said he did this when she went in to see him. She said that it is something they can outgrow and you can work on with training. Brady always gives us very enthusiastic greetings when we come home and my husband says that is his favorite part of coming home (yes, greeting the dog, not me).
> 
> As of right now, they are holding him for me. We have an appointment to go and see him on Saturday at 11:00 and are going to bring Brady with us for him to meet him. I am really nervous. I want a friend for Brady but I don't want to get into something that will be a real probem for us. Any advice?


If this was a puppy, I'd say not to worry about it but this is a 9 month old dog. The submissive urination could be a result of mistreatment and if so you've got a long road ahead of you that you need to be prepared for. Only you can answer how much extra attention you can give this dog and your level of patience. 
If you meet the dog and you aren't sure, ask them for a day to think it over.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Karend, I am so excited that you get to see him this weekend!! And Brady will do great with him I am sure! I can speak to the urination issue as Lily always did that, ALWAYS upon arrival of anyone!! She did outgrow it. She does not do it at all anymore!! Lexi never did it but Logan too does that when he is really excited. He is getting better and better with age, he is 11 months old and I would bet by 1 1/2 years old it will be gone. I think a lot of it has to do with the comfortable nature of the pup- so he may very well outgrow it!! Good luck and please let us know what you find when you meet this beautiful baby!! I am sooo excited for you!!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I know you can't expect to find a perfect dog in a rescue situation, and I certainly want to make sure he gets a great home. We are going to go and meet him on Saturday and I am sure my instincts (and my husband) will tell us what is the right thing to do. Brady is a very outgoing rough and tumble guy, so I need to be sure that he can hold his own with him too. I know I will be disappointed if it doesn't seem right, but I am going to go into this thinking with my head as well as my heart. I think meeting him will be the only way to really tell. They did say they have a lot of applications, so I am sure if we don't work out, he will find a different great home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, Good luck tomorrow, hope to hear good news, one way or another!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The submissive urination would give me serious pause, too, Karen. I personally couldn't live with that in my home. And Brady is such an outgoing, happy, balanced, energetic dog that the other dog may be overwhelmed. And therefore more submissive. Or, Brady might "cure" him with his healthy influence. Hard to predict. I think you are taking a wise approach to this. If you totally fall in love and get a good vibe, go for it, but if you have doubts, it may be best to pass. You are not a bad person if you do--it just isn't a "fit". Looking forward to your update & good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Karen, one way or the other all will work out for you and this little guy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My Mom adopted a cocker pup from a rescue.He also was a submissive pee-er.It drove me bonkers...but Mom dealt with it pretty well.I saw a show with Cesar about a maltese that did this.He said to not greet the dog,ignore till it settled down,then pet but not "all happy and gleefully".I passed that info on to my Mom,and they have had great success with Beau.He still occasionally will piddle alittle,but I guess according to the internet many dogs grow out of this.

I wish you the best...and I think you will know whether this guy is meant for you and your family......sending you good vibes and an angel:angel:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Well, I called this evening and left a message cancelling our appointment for tomorrow. DH and I had a heart to heart about this and are not sure that we are up for a 2nd dog right now, especially one with some challenges. I think I will give up looking on Petfinder for now and be happy with what I have. I know they had a lot of applications for this dog and I am sure they will find him a good home. I just feel bad that I may have kept him from another family for a day or two while we thought this though.

Looks like Brady will just need more playdates for now!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You did the right thing, Karen, I am sure of it. And you needed the time to make a really thoughtful decision. You don't want to do something that will be bad for Brady, and you guys. No worries, that dog will find a great home---everyone wants a Havanese!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, It's always wise to really think about something like this instead of jumping in with both feet and regretting it later. You did the right thing. The pup will get a good home and Brady gets you all to himself!!

Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Karen dont feel bad, you made a very hard and wise decision for you and your family.

More playdates for Brady? Well Linda already invited me over when I am in the area next year and she said Brady would probably come over to play as well.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Karen, you made the best decision for your family and that is always the right thing to do


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen,
That is really hard as some dogs never out grow submissive urination. It also can be a lot of work if you aren't prepared. I would think of it as you are giving him a better chance at a forever home, rather than keeping him away from it 2 days. You will find the right playmate, just follow your heart!

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

You're right - if it's meant to be, all will work out! Good luck tomorrow and post as soon as you can! I'm sure we're ALL anxious to hear how it goes!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Karen- You made the right choice for you and your family. Sometimes we think with our hearts and make an impromptu decision that we regret later on. That little guy will find the exact right home, I'm sure. Playdates will be great for Brady, and he won't have to share his toys or your attention with anyone!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, I bet it was really hard to make the decision to wait and let Brady stay an only for now. You're a smart girl to really think it over. With so many beautiful new puppies out there, it's easy to swept away! You gave careful consideration to what is best for your family. I'm so proud of you! You're a good mama!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Brady's mom said:


> So, I called the shelter today. They did my vet check and looked over the application and the like me. They said he was turned in with the other dog in the picture by a family who couldn't handle caring for 2 puppies. They had children and he is good with kids. They said there was a language barrier with the family that turned him in, so there was not too much information. The woman I spoke to said he has the greatest smile and is always so happy when she comes to see him. There is one issue that concerns me (and especially concerns my husband who is not quite sold on this anyway). She said that he has been submissively urinating. She said he did this when she went in to see him. She said that it is something they can outgrow and you can work on with training. Brady always gives us very enthusiastic greetings when we come home and my husband says that is his favorite part of coming home (yes, greeting the dog, not me).
> 
> As of right now, they are holding him for me. We have an appointment to go and see him on Saturday at 11:00 and are going to bring Brady with us for him to meet him. I am really nervous. I want a friend for Brady but I don't want to get into something that will be a real probem for us. Any advice?


I have not read all the responses, but Stogie did this too. He used to get so excited he would pee some when we came home. I would think this would be even worse ( the excitement) for a dog in a shelter. They dont have as much contact, so I bet he gets very excited. Stogie out grew it pretty fast. I would not let that stop you.

I hope it works out! Good luck, we are all wishing you the best.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Whoops I guess I should have read the rest of the responses. I am sure you are doing whats best. I know a lot of puppies do grow out of the peeing. ( I think its from excitement and being a puppy) but maybe not all do. Im sure this decision has drove you nuts and you just have to go with your instincts.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, good for you and DH for seriously talking this thru, cause I think if you had gone, even if you had some hesitation, your heart might have taken over!! Well you have a playdate next week - we are looking at 12 dogs here, so Brady should get his fill - and you could always leave him with me for a week or so...... then he would have 3 playmates everyday - go on vacation for a few weeks- enjoy - ound:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Karen, it took a lot of courage to make that decision. 
Well done, and surely that lovely dog will get a family he's meant to be with!And the lovely dog that will become Brady's pal will come along on your path when the time is right, and then it will be the perfect asset to your family!
Enjoy your playdate next week!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

Going with your instincts is always best. You have so much love to give and if it is meant for you to have another fur baby, the right one will come along and you will know it for sure. Brady is such a lucky boy to have such a wise mommy.

Enjoy Brady for now - he's adorable.

I wish I was closer to some havs - Sissy would love to play. She has a bichon frise friend down the street which she adores.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, you made the right decision doing this! If you and your husband weren't ready for a second dog, it's better that you find this out before you even see the dog rather than after. I'm sure that Frankfurt will find a wonderful family and you will be able to enjoy sweet Brady until you do decide that a second dog is what you really need. :hug:


----------

